
ACM signs letter opposing free distribution of peer-reviewed journal articles - ayberkt
https://newsroom.publishers.org/researchers-and-publishers-oppose-immediate-free-distribution-of-peer-reviewed-journal-articles
======
mindcrime
You can look at this two ways:

1\. It's a good reason to _not_ join/support organizations like the ACM, IEEE,
etc.

or

2\. It's a good reason _to_ join ACM, IEEE, etc., and try to reform those
organizations to adopt more reasonable positions.

~~~
PaulHoule
I did stay a member of the IEEE Computer Society because my feeling is that
the IEEE is more responsive to the working engineer.

For instance I like the position of the IEEE on H-1B visas because it is
nuanced, and it represents the position of working engineers (U.S. born or
not) and not that of their employers. The ACM has been "all-in" on "H-1B is
great!"

Unfortunately the ACM shows little concern for the practitioner, even though
it was founded to be a bridge between computer science academia and industry.
The problem that is carped about in CACM the most over time is the roller-
coaster enrollment of CS undergraduate programs.

Part of that roller-coastering is that many people enter the field because
they think it is in demand, but after a few years their careers hit a kind of
"glass ceiling". If the ACM was more attentive to the problems people have
after they graduate, they might solve their own problems, but that would
involve breaking with the large employers, which they won't do.

------
PaulHoule
Makes me glad I canceled my ACM membership.

